# Haflinger with a different colour mane and tail?



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Any flaxen shade is ok for a haffy as far as I know. They do vary quite a bit.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Unfortunately the pictures are not showing up for me and my computer freezes if I try to access the site they're on.

But as mentioned, yes Haflingers can have various shades of flaxen manes and tails.


----------



## SilverKelpie (Sep 19, 2014)

Sounds like sooty at work.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, I'm not seeing any pictures at all.

I'm sure it's just a variation of flaxen. By silver, do you mean really really white...or do you mean that they have a touch of a grayish hue to them.

If they are a bit grayish, I'm sure that it's probably sooty that is causing it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I can see the pics if I click on them (tap them). 

The horse in question has a greyish tint to its mane, from what I can see, indicating sooty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

